# Alternative to Douglas Fir tree??



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Since the Douglas Fir tree is no longer sold and hard to find one with an AUX jack on Ebay, is there an Alternative to it out there??

Looking for something that talks and blinks that I can hack. Someone mentioned in another forum Teddy Ruxpin..has anyone tried him??

I need to get some talking/blinking props together soon...Halloween is a comin!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Ah yes, the Holy Grail of prop making... I've had zero luck getting one and I've been searching for about 4 years! Good luck in your quest.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

heheh..Holy Grail.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

How about "Buck, the animated talking trophy"?

I too am interested in this question. I can't find a Douglas Fir anywhere. Hard to believe those didn't last.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

You might be able to find this one
http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Props/Decorations/Talking+Skull+Dish-1006099/
It already has light-up eyes and a moving jaw with a motor. You could remove the existing controller board and use a prop-1 to have it say whatever you want (like Zombie-F's deer head.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I am working on this very candy dish right now. I'm outfitting it with a bluckie body and a "Hauntmaster" controller. Eyes will flash but not blink. Shoul be pretty cool.

Earlier in the year, I found a douglas fir at a garage sale for $3. The holy grail is mine. And for only three bucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

I´m really looking for both talking and the blinking eyes together...actual eyelids opening and closing...not leds lighting up..Any Ideas??


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea slimy, I got the same thing. But I am planning on using it for my Magic Mirror project. It will shoot smoke out of its mouth when the candy comes down.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

billman said:


> I´m really looking for both talking and the blinking eyes together...actual eyelids opening and closing...not leds lighting up..Any Ideas??


You could always go with servos in a bucky skull and a prop-1. It will require a little more programming than the dougie hack though.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think he needs blinking eyelids.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I just sent an E-mail off to Gemmy industries about the possibilty of aquiring more of those Douglas Firs....We'll see if they write back..if they do, I'll let y'all know what they say.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

From what I remember, they would do this but you need to buy a whole boat load, not just a container....

This was tried a few years ago.

Though, I did hear mention that they might do the another release of these?


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Hmmm...maybe we could get some kind of group buy going...if we can talk them down on the quantity.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Why not just write them and tell them there is a much bigger market if they just build the talking skull instead of the tree? I know we all like to pull the pipe cleaners off the Douglas Fur, but they would save us a lot of work if they just built the skulls.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> I just sent an E-mail off to Gemmy industries about the possibilty of aquiring more of those Douglas Firs....We'll see if they write back..if they do, I'll let y'all know what they say.


Hey Doc,

How about we find links to People looking for Douglas fir's & there uses and
send them to Gemmy industries as well.

I think I read somewhere the some of the manufacturing companies surf Prop building forums 
to get an idea of what people are looking for for Halloween Props.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

does anyone know the manufacturer of the douglas fir? has anyone written to them about an inquiry?


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Lilly said:


> does anyone know the manufacturer of the douglas fir? has anyone written to them about an inquiry?


I believe that's what Dr. Morbius did.


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Gloomy_Gus said:


> Why not just write them and tell them there is a much bigger market if they just build the talking skull instead of the tree? I know we all like to pull the pipe cleaners off the Douglas Fur, but they would save us a lot of work if they just built the skulls.


What he said!

Doc, tell them to make us some skulls (or zombies, or monsters), and they'd FLY off the shelves!


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well sorry bout that manufacturing question I guess i overlooked that .


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I still haven't heard anything, but it's only been a day. I'll send them another one today.


----------

